# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Статистика VirusDetector  >  Отчет CyberHelper - статистика сервиса VirusDetector за период 25.01.2015 - 01.02.2015

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено карантинов: *117*, суммарный объем: *6641* мб Извлечено файлов: *5148*, суммарный объем: *13580* мб Признаны легитимными: *2935* Признаны опасными или потенциально-опасными: *131*, в частности:
 c:programdatawindowsmangerprotectprotectwindowsman  ager.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.WProtManager.u, карантин A1CDE7EB1A79310474148E9FE7599744 c:usersjaneshanappdataroamingmicrosoftinternet explorerquick launchuser pinnedtaskbarintеrnеt exрlоrer.lnk - Trojan-Clicker.WinLNK.Agent.ao, карантин 316537C2CB565098E687D4F70CAF4091 c:usersjaneshanappdataroamingmicrosoftinternet explorerquick launchuser pinnedtaskbarintеrnеt ехplоrеr (2).lnk - HEUR:Trojan.WinLNK.StartPage.gena, карантин 316537C2CB565098E687D4F70CAF4091 c:usersjaneshanappdataroamingbrowsersexe.emorhc.ba  t - Trojan-Clicker.BAT.Agent.an, карантин 316537C2CB565098E687D4F70CAF4091 c:usersjaneshanappdataroamingmicrosoftinternet explorerquick launchuser pinnedtaskbarintеrnet еxplоrеr (2).lnk - Trojan-Clicker.WinLNK.Agent.ao, карантин 316537C2CB565098E687D4F70CAF4091 c:program filesgooglechrome.bat - Trojan-Clicker.BAT.Agent.av, карантин 316537C2CB565098E687D4F70CAF4091 c:usersjaneshanappdataroamingmicrosoftinternet explorerquick launchuser pinnedimplicitappshortcuts75340c07071867a9gооglе сhrоmе.lnk - HEUR:Trojan.WinLNK.StartPage.gena, карантин 316537C2CB565098E687D4F70CAF4091 c:usersjaneshanappdataroamingmicrosoftwindowsstart menuprogramsaccessoriessystem toolsintеrnеt ехplоrеr (nо аdd-оns).lnk - HEUR:Trojan.WinLNK.StartPage.gena, карантин 316537C2CB565098E687D4F70CAF4091 c:usersjaneshanappdataroamingmicrosoftinternet explorerquick launchuser pinnedtaskbarintеrnet еxplоrer (2).lnk - Trojan-Clicker.WinLNK.Agent.ao, карантин 316537C2CB565098E687D4F70CAF4091 c:usersjaneshanappdataroamingmicrosoftinternet explorerquick launchuser pinnedtaskbarintеrnеt ехplоrеr.lnk - HEUR:Trojan.WinLNK.StartPage.gena, карантин 316537C2CB565098E687D4F70CAF4091
--- список ограничен первыми 10-ю записями --- Новые разновидности вредоносных программ, обнаруженные CyberHelper: *10*, в частности:
 c:usersshishlappdataroamingidentitiesappservice.ex  e - Trojan-Downloader.MSIL.Agent.hqd, карантин F01ACA618927400BAAD9E002F398D8D3 c:userswpmouseappdatalocalconvertadcasrv.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.NSIS.ConvertAd.n, карантин 102BD1A7D42DCCEA7A7C316AAD9E6B96 c:usersантонappdataroamingglitzadmin.exe - Trojan.MSIL.Agent.fnfy, карантин DBE5EBA2BDF5C7E896F24F01A449DF77 c:users1appdatalocalmicrosoftextensionsextsetup.ex  e - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.AdLoad.efik, карантин 55C86E977443B245663FE95B71AF08BB c:users1appdatalocalmicrosoftextensionssafebrowser  .exe - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.AdLoad.efik, карантин 55C86E977443B245663FE95B71AF08BB c:usersatixappdataroamingglitzadmin.exe - Trojan.MSIL.Agent.fnfy, карантин 05E46CBDF420B29934B0B71E5997F272 c:usersatixappdataroamingidentitiesappservice.exe - Trojan-Downloader.MSIL.Agent.hqd, карантин 05E46CBDF420B29934B0B71E5997F272 Ожидают классификации: *2082*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

